# InkyBay, OpenTshirts, or other Product Design Software Reviews



## JimPro (Dec 13, 2016)

My company is looking for a product design software (similar to CustomInk) that isn't proprietary and can be added to our custom web site. We have been looking at several online and not sure what works best. We checked out iScripts site and were impressed until we came across reviews that were really bad. I understand there's a lot of bait and switch operations out there and want to avid that sort of calamity.

What are the ones that work?
Does anyone have a web site that has a functioning product design page that we can see? If so, please post a link.

Thanks!


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

There is not one answer. There are a few big players Inksoft, Deconetwork and a ton of plugins, etc. We have been using and have tried numerous solutions over the past 8+ years and really from our experience each of them have their plus and minuses. Furthermore some are geared to specific type of markets thus it may be a horrible fit for you but a great fit for someone else.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

JimPro said:


> My company is looking for a product design software (similar to CustomInk) that isn't proprietary and can be added to our custom web site. We have been looking at several online and not sure what works best. We checked out iScripts site and were impressed until we came across reviews that were really bad. I understand there's a lot of bait and switch operations out there and want to avid that sort of calamity.
> 
> What are the ones that work?
> Does anyone have a web site that has a functioning product design page that we can see? If so, please post a link.
> ...


Suggest you post your question in this part of the forum.

Ecommerce Site Design - T-Shirt Forums

You'll also find numerous threads/posts for designer software in that area as well.

Also, mention if you are using a CMS or a true custom site.


----------



## ldsteez1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Did you try photoshop? or any editing software? AI?

LDS TEEZ


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ldsteez1 said:


> Did you try photoshop? or any editing software? AI?
> 
> LDS TEEZ


The software in question is web based and allows one's customer to design a t-shirt. It works in the browser.


----------

